# Winchester XPR



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with these new Winchester rifles? I'm loosely considering selling my AR-15 and buying a "cheaper" 7mm-08 that I can use for coyotes and deer and this rifle caught my eye. I've always been a fan of the Model 70 and I'm curious how this one stacks up.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Just picked up one each in .270 and .308 after dry firing one at the Cabela's counter because its the best trigger I have ever pulled on a gun. Also liked the three-lug bolt and the very nice, p-mag like detachable box mag. 

It's the twin to the Browining x-bolt3, which comes in shorter barrels in the same calibers. The XPR barrels tend to run long for caliber. 

Heads up that there's not much to choose from for scope base. You can choose from Leupold dovetails, Wincheter one-piece base/ring, or the hard-to-source two-piece factory base. Watch out for eye-relief issues on your scope.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I purchased a Winchester XPR in a .270 caliber. It shoots like a dream. This is my son's first buck from this year. 

As for the bases, it comes with a two piece set. I ended up mounting a Vortex Viper on it and had no issues with eye relief. It is a steal of a gun. It is built with a Bergara barrel (at least that's what they say on the internet). The stock leaves a little to be desired but it is free floating and really light. I was worried the .270 would be a little much for my 90 lbs 12 year old but he handled it well and ended up making a great one shot kill at 232 yards.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback fellas! That was my next question, how heavy does it feel carrying it out in the field? I currently hunt with a Savage 7mm Rem Mag that I love but it starts feeling pretty heavy after a long hike. I've been toying with the idea of getting a lighter weight rifle in a "softer" caliber for those long-haul deer and occasional coyote hunts.

Thanks for the info on the scope as well. I saw Cabela's was having a special where they sell a Vortex 3-9x40 BDC scope combo with the rifle. I found the same thing online a lot cheaper here: http://grabagun.com/winchester-xpr-vortex-combo-7mm-08-22.html It's probably not the greatest scope in the world but it would suffice for my needs.


----------

